# Wyndham Palm-Aire help



## krmlaw (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a 2 bedroom on hold over Easter. We've been to both Sea Gardens and have seen Royal Vista and loved them. 

Will we be disappointed? I read that they have a shuttle to Royal Vista. We might just drive to them instead, can we? 

Is the Palm-Aire complex itself nice?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 24, 2008)

*You should be OK*



krmlaw said:


> I have a 2 bedroom on hold over Easter. We've been to both Sea Gardens and have seen Royal Vista and loved them.
> 
> Will we be disappointed? I read that they have a shuttle to Royal Vista. We might just drive to them instead, can we?
> 
> Is the Palm-Aire complex itself nice?



Very nice, stayed there 3 times. You can easily drive to Royal Vista and enjoy the beach. Other than being off beach it is a pleasant resort with plenty of features and tons of things all around it.


----------



## Dori (Nov 24, 2008)

We stayed there a few years ago and loved it.  We would go back in a heartbeat.

Dori


----------



## AKE (Nov 24, 2008)

We stayed there some time ago - it may have now changed but the majority of the exchangers / owners there were seniors (or close to it).  It was not a complex for kids.


----------



## abc31 (Nov 25, 2008)

AKE said:


> We stayed there some time ago - it may have now changed but the majority of the exchangers / owners there were seniors (or close to it).  It was not a complex for kids.



That might depend on when you go.  If you go during a school vacation, I'm sure there are plenty of kids.  I've never been there, but I do own there and I have read a lot of reviews.  There are a lot of activities for kids.  So, I can't imagine yours would be the only ones there.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 25, 2008)

We'll probably be spending the time at Royal Vista or Sea Gardens anyways during the day (for the beach). 

I wish I had booked earlier when one of them were available!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 25, 2008)

We'll be there in about a month, and looking forward to it.  I'll try to remember to post how it goes


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 25, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> . . .You can easily drive to Royal Vista and enjoy the beach. . .



Didn't know this was an option.  Do we need to do anything special at check-in at Palm Aire?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 25, 2008)

Your Wyndham hang-tag for the car will allow you to park onsite at the other Pompano Beach Wyndham properties - just as long as the "date" is correct.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 26, 2008)

vacationhopeful said:


> Your Wyndham hang-tag for the car will allow you to park onsite at the other Pompano Beach Wyndham properties - just as long as the "date" is correct.



Thanks - appreciate the info.


----------



## jstapleton (Nov 27, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> I have a 2 bedroom on hold over Easter. We've been to both Sea Gardens and have seen Royal Vista and loved them.
> 
> Will we be disappointed? I read that they have a shuttle to Royal Vista. We might just drive to them instead, can we?
> 
> Is the Palm-Aire complex itself nice?




Maybe we will see you. My family has also traded for a 2 bedroom over Easter (we are checking in on the Friday before Easter).
There seems to be lots of activities for kids but we will use the pool and drive to the beach. My kids are 15 and 10.
Can you tell me more about driving to Sea Gardens and Royal Vista. Is it Palm Aire sister resorts? Are they nice resorts where we can drive, use the beach and the hotel facilities? ANY information you can give me would be VERY much appreciated. If you do a search, I had a lot of replies when I asked the very same question right before I confirmed my week. It got mixed reviews on tripadvisor and it is not a gold crown so I was worried but now after reading reviews from Tuggers am just a little worrked  
It seems it very much depends on where your unit is located..old or new section.


----------



## randkb (Nov 30, 2008)

*Casino*

There is also a great casino right across the street from the Palm Aire.  We have stayed there several times and loved it.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 30, 2008)

We spent a week in Septmber there in a two bedroom. The unit and staff were very nice. Beach is about 15 to 20 minutes away depending on traffic. There are two pools, a fitness center and snackbar/deli. There were a few kids there playing in the pools. The units were very quiet and nicely furnished.

The only thing that we took issue with was when we checked in they sent us across to another desk for our parking pass, this is where they try to talk you into going to their timeshare presentation. We told them we were not interested and during the week we received several calls asking us to attend, al of which we politely ignored.

Suzanne


----------



## jstapleton (Nov 30, 2008)

suzanne said:


> We spent a week in Septmber there in a two bedroom. The unit and staff were very nice. Beach is about 15 to 20 minutes away depending on traffic. There are two pools, a fitness center and snackbar/deli. There were a few kids there playing in the pools. The units were very quiet and nicely furnished.
> 
> The only thing that we took issue with was when we checked in they sent us across to another desk for our parking pass, this is where they try to talk you into going to their timeshare presentation. We told them we were not interested and during the week we received several calls asking us to attend, al of which we politely ignored.
> 
> Suzanne



Suzanne, since you traded into Palm Aire, may I ask if you were able to request s certain location or do we just get what they give us.
Do they have snacks and/or bar by the pool? Did you enjoy your stay?
Thanks.


----------



## Neesie (Dec 2, 2008)

We're checking in at the Palm Aire on Jan 9 for a week (just hubby and me).  Normally we're beach bums but that's okay since we'll have a car.  Even when we stay oceanfront somewhere we still seem to drive to different beaches!  We have stayed at the Santa Barbara resort, pre-Hurricane Wilma, which I think was very close to the Sea Gardens and the beach.  We'll definitely use the parking pass to get a spot there!


----------



## Carta (Dec 2, 2008)

We'll be staying @ Royal Vista; mid-April. Is there anything special to see or do at the sister resorts? We are are beach lovers, so most of our time will be spent at RV and near-by Ft Lauderdale Beach... Thanks


----------



## suzanne (Dec 2, 2008)

W did not make an early unit request, but we did enjoy our stay. The deli/snack bar/small bar was off to one side of the smaller pool. Our unit looked out toward the smaller pool. We were on the 3rd or 4th floor, can't remember which and it was nice and quiet. Most all of the kids we saw were over by the main pool. They also have a small play area for little kids. The smaller pool is by building that was behind ours. It was closed while we were there as they were remodeling the building and did not want to chance anyone getting hurt with falling debris. We were in the building between the check in office and the first building on your right as you go thru the security gate. It was called the Royal something . As you go thru the security gate it was the building you saw looking straight ahead. The spa and fitness center is in the main check in building.

This website will give you some good photos of the resort. www.wyndhampalmaire.com

Suzanne


----------



## shmuggee (Dec 3, 2008)

So...a couple of weeks ago, we stayed in the newly renovated Santa Barbara, on the A1A. Now we are across the street from the horse track/casino, next to the golf course - a stones throw away from a WalMart supercenter. SB...by the way - is VERY nice. Staff are great.

We've already been to the TS presentation, where a brave face was being put on by all the reps. We noticed a couple of sales staff sitting alone, staring intently at their binders, as if parsing them for additional info.

Our rep (who shall remain nameless) was very cool. The operation was quite painless and we were on our way with our $75 Publix bucks to fill up the fridge.

As a topic of conversation, we received the standard 308k and 154k offer sheets - with the original $200 per k price listed - but with the 'special' letter from the Wyndham CEO proclaiming a limited amount of inventory to be 'let go' at the special offer price of between $125 - 133 per k. (depending on the size).

We very kindly declined...but ever one to play the devil's advocate, asked our guy if I was to reach in to my pocket, and pull out $15,000 (all in crisp c-notes) would they sell me the 308k package (along with the coveted knighthood of VIP status).  NEVER!!!...was the reply...

...Sotto voce..."seventeen should do it"...was the reality...but I digress...

There were quite a few empty tables in the sales room. There was also only one table with the coveted "blue" bag - signifying a purchase. Apparently they bought $60,000 worth of points :hysterical:

Friends of ours, who stayed at Bonaventure, last week - went on the TS presentation to Misner's Place, that we did about a month ago. Still pushing a premium week at...get this....$38,000!!!! The rep drove us in a BMW...and they got driven in a Lexus...

...What planet do these people live on???? (Both the sales reps and the clients that would pay these prices)


ANYWAYS...

...If you like GOLF...there are 4 courses here at Palmaire. 3 regular and an executive (par 58). Prices are GREAT for PalmAire guests. Per person, including a cart - they range from $25 to $36 during the fall season (now). The executive is from $13 to $23 ($12 if you walk it). Prices vary for different times of the day.

Just thought I add that to the list.


----------



## Neesie (Jan 25, 2009)

We checked out of our Palm-Aire unit a little over a week ago.  I'm happy to report that it IS a very nice timeshare, despite it's not being on the beach.   We were able to easily use the other Wyndham property in Pompano on A1A as long as we displayed our parking hang tag.  That other property had a nice pool and poolside bar and also a place to rent water sports equipment.  

Our unit was a 2 bedroom / 2 bath.  Even though I doubt it was redecorated recently it was very clean and quite roomy.  The remote control to the TV did not work and one call to the front desk, it was replaced cheerfully within ten minutes.   There was a little snack bar and lounge down by the main pool but we didn't use them at all since we go to Florida for the ocean.  I expect that children would be exstatic to go there; one of the pools was outfitted with a slide and a water sprayer (sorry don't know the technical term).     The 18 hole miniature golf course was fun and it was no hassle to get the equipment, it is just left right out for guests to use.  

Another thing I really appreciated was that their elevators operated quickly. 

OT:  The nearby WalMart is not clean and friendly.  It was borderline scary.  Even the "greeters" there scowl.  It is the worst WalMart I have ever set foot in.


----------



## golfgal22153 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Wyndham Palm Aire*

We've stayed at Palm-Aire several times.  If you have kids or are younger, which you look to be you will enjoy the towers more.  There are activities around the pool with great lunches.  We took our whole family for Christmas a couple of years ago.  My husband & I like to play golf, so we played a lot on the different courses they have.  Our daughter and boyfriend took golf lessons at the Golf Academy.  We enjoyed massages at the spa, which are a great price compared to many we have been to.  A fun night is to go across the street to the race track or casino.  We drove to the beach and parked at Royal Vista.  You can park at Sea Gardens as well.  Hope you enjoy the resort.  We found there was a lot to do and there is more convenient shopping for stocking your frig there, than on the beach.  This Christmas we'll be going to Royal Vista but we would have easily settled into Palm-Aire again if one of the beach resorts wasn't available.


----------



## donnaval (Jan 28, 2009)

We were at Palm-Aire last week; just checked out on Sunday.  It was a nice resort and we enjoyed it.  They have a very nice gym with lots of free exercises classes.  They had a limited activity schedule which we really didn't pay much attention to--I remember something about a karaoke night that was $20 a couple including wine and snacks, and a bottle of wine to take back to the room, and a poker tournament, as well as the typical crafts classes.  They have a daily shuttle to the beach but it was an easy drive if you go on your own.

I second the opinion of the nasty Wal-Mart---scary!!!!

We found the area very convenient.  The unit was spacious and clean but nothing special.  I'm a Wyndham owner and expected it to be a bit nicer, considering the maintenance fees we pay.

I had called to advise them we would be arriving a day late and requested a room on an upper floor--when we got there, they had no record of my call and put us on the third floor of the Royal Palm building (where you check in).  It turned out to be a good room for us since it was away from the road.  If you are close to the road you are near the fire station and there are LOTS of sirens going off throughout the day and night.

The pools, hot tubs, mini golf and gym were all fun.  There's also a small jungle-gym type thing near the pools for kids.  We didn't see many kids but the ones who were there seemed to be having a good time.


----------



## jstapleton (Feb 27, 2009)

Neesie said:


> We're checking in at the Palm Aire on Jan 9 for a week (just hubby and me).  Normally we're beach bums but that's okay since we'll have a car.  Even when we stay oceanfront somewhere we still seem to drive to different beaches!  We have stayed at the Santa Barbara resort, pre-Hurricane Wilma, which I think was very close to the Sea Gardens and the beach.  We'll definitely use the parking pass to get a spot there!



Neesie:
Welcome back. Can you please give me an update on your stay and the Wyndham. We will be checking in Good Friday.  It worries me that the resort is not rated at all.
Thank you.


----------



## jstapleton (Feb 27, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Your Wyndham hang-tag for the car will allow you to park onsite at the other Pompano Beach Wyndham properties - just as long as the "date" is correct.



Are there other Pompano Wyndham properties in the area that we can use if we are staying at the Palm Aire. Thank you very much. I am very interested to know more and learn where we should go. Thank you.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anybody know if there are any gas grills at the resort?  We love to bbq and it saves $$ on going out for dinner all the time? Thanks


----------



## mshatty (Feb 27, 2009)

jstapleton said:


> Are there other Pompano Wyndham properties in the area that we can use if we are staying at the Palm Aire. Thank you very much. I am very interested to know more and learn where we should go. Thank you.



Yes.  Sea Gardens, Royal Vista, and Santa Barbara.


----------



## jstapleton (Mar 1, 2009)

mshatty said:


> Yes.  Sea Gardens, Royal Vista, and Santa Barbara.



Thank you VERY much.  Would you prefer one over the other and would it just be good enough to drive there every day for the beach?

Also, we will be there for Easter. Are there any nice, upscale restaurants around that are good? If so, I will make ressies this week.
Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## jstapleton (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry, one more question. 
Can anyone tell me why the Palm Aire is not rated with a Gold or Silver Crown or anything else?  I know most say they enjoy their stay but why doesn't it have at least a Silver Crown. Thank you.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 1, 2009)

jstapleton said:


> Thank you VERY much.  Would you prefer one over the other and would it just be good enough to drive there every day for the beach?
> 
> Also, we will be there for Easter. Are there any nice, upscale restaurants around that are good? If so, I will make ressies this week.
> Thank you very much for all your help!



Royal Vista is on the beach.  Sea Gardens (most of it, one part is on the beach) and Santa Barbara are across the street (highway?) from the beach.

There may be a shuttle from Palm Aire, but someone who has stayed at Palm Aire can answer that.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 2, 2009)

Palm-Aire does offer a shuttle to the beach, but when we were there in January it only ran once a day--pick up at Palm-Aire around 9 a.m. I believe, and return at 2 p.m.  Not sure which other location they dropped you off--we had a car and it was very easy to drive.  

We didn't try any upscale restaurants, so can't help you there!


----------



## jstapleton (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you all very much.
We will have our car and will use that for the beaches.

Can anyone tell me why it isn't "rated".
It doesn't have any kind of rating next to it:
Gold Crown
Silver
Or even less

That is what is scaring me.
Thank you.


----------



## Neesie (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not sure why it isn't rated; it was a fairly nice place with lots of amenities and great employees.  I hope you'll have a nice week there.


----------



## jstapleton (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you.
I called yesterday and requested the two newest buidlings although nothing is guaranteed.
I am worried that we will be in an old building that is not in good condition.
I have been worried about the no rating but guess I will let that pass.
Thank you all.


----------



## ELE (Jul 31, 2009)

JStapleton,

How was your stay at Wyndham Palm-Aire?  We are staying there in September and I scheduled it because the reviews on RCI and Tug were good.  I, too, am concerned about no rating. The time matched the cheaper airfare, so I didn't have much choice, plus I had to use a week expiring in September. We will have a one bedroom. I am going to call to request a newer unit.  It is worth a try. What building did you get?


----------

